# Vapers Be Like "omg"



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


That is 100% happens to me all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Hahahahahahaahahah

That's brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Haha, was wondering exactly that when I saw the title under new posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (21/3/14)

Lol good one


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Took we a few to catch that one. Usually us men like numbers >0


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Classic! ROFL!


----------

